# Rapid Wien - FC Schalke 04: Heimvorteil für Rapid (Spiel am 11.7.2009)?



## Tobi.Borsti (11 Juli 2009)

*Tobi Borsti*​ 
_*präsentiert*_​ 
*ein österreichisches Stadion*





*Vor dem Spiel wurde ausgemacht: kein Seitenwechsel, Rapid spielt von links nach rechts! *

-----------------------------------------------------------​


----------



## FCB_Cena (11 Juli 2009)




----------



## General (11 Juli 2009)

Die Össis können aber nur gewinnen wenn sie 90 min bergab spielen


----------



## Crash (11 Juli 2009)

:bigsupporter:


----------



## astrosfan (12 Juli 2009)

war ein Spiel auf EIN Tor, oder?


----------



## bibabaer (14 Juli 2009)

Na so eindeutig war's denn auch wieder nicht, Jungs...


----------



## General (14 Juli 2009)

Aber 2:1 gewonnen und das obwohl die Össis nur bergab gespielt haben


----------

